# MeRrY Christmas!



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello everone sice no-one has brought this up yet, merry christmas!

I know today is Boxing Day but still, warmest wishes to you and your fish!


Hope your family and fish have plenty of radiators and heaters to keep warm lol


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------

